# KRONOS



## Lexi12 (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anyone know the server name for the Kronos app?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 19, 2020)

I think it's still down.
mytimemobile.target.com


----------



## Yetive (Nov 19, 2020)

Mytimemobile.target.com/wfc


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 19, 2020)

More like 'Mytimemobil.target.com/wtf'


----------

